# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS dfinir la page de dmarrage sur le bon site !?

## raould

Bonsoir  tous,

J'ai un soucis avec IIS 2022 (V21H2)

J'ai un site web qui fonctionne, il est accessible en tapant http:\\mon_ip\monsite ou sur extranet.mondomaine.tld/monsite (redirection DNS chez le registrar)
Si je tape juste mon IP je tombe sur la belle page bleue de IIS (iisstart.htm)

En local si je tape : 
- localhost je tombe sur iisstart
- localhost/monsite sur tombe sur le bon site

J'aimerai que le site soit directement accessible en tapant localhost ou http:\\mon_ip ou encore sur extranet.mondomaine.tld

Dans default document j'ai mis la page index.html de mon site en premier mais a ne passe pas, j'ai mme essay de supprimer iisstart.htm mais a ne passe pas mieux -> Erreur 403

J'ai essay de dfinir le site que je veux par dfaut mais a n'a pas fonctionn.

Je n'arrive pas  trouver le paramtre qui me permet de dfinir le site qui doit se charger  la place de cette terrible page iisstart.htm.

Si quelqu'un(e) a une ide pour m'aider, cela fait des heures que je cherche partout sans trouver et c'est frustrant et contrariant.

Merci par avance,

----------

